# Have a Happy Hee Haw Birthday!



## Emily's mom (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd like to wish Tammy from FlatCreek Farm a very Happy Birthday! Have a great day!

Love Cheryl


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 28, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Hope you have a extra special day![/SIZE]

Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you, my dear friends and fellow/sister Long Eared Fans



As our friend Eeyore would say, "Thanks for Noticing Me"



I had a very nice day - for me a _perfect_ day - spent at home enjoying peaceful country life, spoiling my critters.





Thanks again! That was nice!


----------



## RebelsHope (Jul 29, 2009)

[SIZE=24pt]Have a HEE HAW of a Birthday!!![/SIZE]


----------

